

Unlocking Google's Lotus Notes opportunity - bensummers
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/saas/unlocking-googles-lotus-notes-opportunity/1119

======
hopeless
It's not just the size of the Notes userbase which makes it attractive... It's
the fact that every user of Notes hates it with a passion. A market ripe for
picking I'd say!

